# Ballerina feet???



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca often comes back with really thin legs and feet and looks like she's walking on tiptoe. Do all groomers know the 'teddy bear cut?' sounds a silly question but another dog walker said a lot of groomers don't know how to cut cockapoos and to ask for the feet to be left longer. My particular groomer also leaves a kind of a poodle head too. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I never ask for one 'type of cut, I go in a tell them exactly how I want it to look and where! One groomer actually told me afterwards she couldn't cut Vincent so short because it wasn't the 'normal' cockapoo cut.....we've not been back there!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All groomers have a different idea of cuts.. so it seems .. I would take photo s of go to a groomer who knows teh cockapoo breed well ..

If I used a groomer I would travel to HappyAds (Adam) as he is in London or Nicole Hume in Bedfordshire  .. they own cockapoos and I feel happy they would also listen to my preferred cut and desired look


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

I know what you mean, the first time Eddie was cut he came back with little poodle paws so the following times I asked the groomer to leave his paws long because I really love big spaniel paws.He still keeps cutting them too small for my liking and I always have to trim his fur on his head aswell, I think the groomer wants him to look like a poodle. I wish Eddie was a bit more co-operative about being groomed because I really would like to trim him myself, have you thought about doing Pushca yourself.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would say no poodle paws please  .. keep paws and feet thick and chunky looking .. also be really clear about how you want the body, head and ears cut too .. take photos or selections of photos with you .. it is really hard to explain the look you like .. I guess its all about building a relationship with your groomer and they will soon understand the look you like  

Ballerina feet does sound cute though .. ahh Pushca the Ballerina Cockapoo   I think we need photos


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll pop some pics on of her feet but totally will go in armed next time with my groom criteria


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah I learned this the hard way too. took my puppy Alvy in for a puppy cut last month and he came out with pointy paws. Thankfully they have pretty much grown back now but I will be telling them to keep his paws chunky in the future.


----------

